# New Channel Logos (including More4 and ITV4)



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Hi all, 
I have made some channel logos for TiVo/TiVoWeb(Plus). They are mainly Freeview ones and also include some for More4 and ITV4.

You can get them from here: http://simonmallion.homedns.org/TiVo/downloads.php

If you want to view them first you can do so here: http://simonmallion.homedns.org/TiVo/logos.php

Let me know what you think


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi Simon,

Just wanted to say how good these logo's look. :up: 

You've done a very good job. Much appreciated.

David.


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the response 

Here is how they look on your tivo (attached):


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi Simon,

Any news on when Sky3 is going to be added to your logo collection ?

Thanks.

David.

PS - Also liked your Dailymail icons as well :up:


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

dribble said:


> Any news on when Sky3 is going to be added to your logo collection


Check out this post and thread


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi,

Yes, I know that aerialplug has done some excellent logos.

However, I just prefer the ones that Simon has created, as they are all the same size and look neater down the right hand side of 'Now Playing'.

Just personal preference really.

David.


----------



## pmk (Jan 1, 2002)

Great post. I really like the consistency of these. Would be great if a Sky Three logo was added?


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Hi all,
I will certainly add some more logos to my package, actually I updated it only yesterday with some improvements to the existing ones:

The following logos have been updated: BBC3, BBC Radio 6, BBC Asian Network, BBC Radio 3, Bid-TV, Channel 4, CBBC, Community Channel, Cartoon Network, ITV1, ITV2, ITV3, ITV4, Men & Motors, More 4, Oneword, Price-Drop TV, QVC, Sky News, Sky Sports News, Sky Travel, Smash Hits Radio, Turner Classic Movies, Teacher's TV, The Music Factory, Toonami and Television X. 
http://simonmallion.homedns.org/tivo/getfiles.php?id=20

If anybody wants new logos added, please post in this thread.

I will get cracking on a SKY 3 logo and post it here when ready.

Simon


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Okay, done the sky two and three logos, and also created a sky one as well.

You can get them from here: http://simonmallion.homedns.org/tivo/getfiles.php?id=21 (these also include all the improvement specified in the previous post).


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks Simon.

Great work :up: 

David.


----------



## pmk (Jan 1, 2002)

Just a bit more feedback and I guess its down to personal preference but to keep consistency I think it would be better if all the logos were centered on their background colour?

five, uk history, uk bright ideas are not (there may be others but these are the only ones that I use that are not).

TIA


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

Excellent work on the logo's Simon!
Thanks


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Okay, sorry about all these updates 

I have updated the following, as per PMK's request:

Five, Bid Tv, UKTV Bright Ideas, UKTV Food, UKTV Gold, UKTV History & UKTV Style, these are now all centred to keep the consistent look as the other logos.

You can get them here: http://simonmallion.homedns.org/tivo/getfiles.php?id=22


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I'm curious... why the duplication of effort?

I've spent hours making logos for virtually every concievable channel over the last year and a half, keeping them up to date when they change, yet now they're being completely re-drawn?

Granted, they're slightly different in design, but are they so different to need re-publishing?

Like I said, I'm curious...

Oh, and none of the links seem to work this morning.


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Well, actually I used your logo package for the last couple of years but I felt that I could make some improvements to some of them. Also, some of your logos were a little bit out of date. Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate your effort and if it wasn't for your tutorial on your website I wouldn't have been able to create my own logos.

BTW Website should be up again.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Simon, thanks for the new logo set - its really nice graphically (and thanks to Aerialplug for the technology and method that made this possible)

However, i made the mistake of deleting all my logos through tivoweb and now I cannot add any new ones as i get the page that says 

"Sorry, Your Logo DataSet is Empty "

is there another way to upload logos? maybe FTP, but to which directory?

thanks in advance


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't worry, i fixed it!!

I found this thread  and thanks to Stuart for the script

Alan


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

BTW Simon - you're not the Simon Mallion that works in Slough are you?


----------



## pmk (Jan 1, 2002)

Simon have you any plans on updating your set of Freeview images? e.g. More4+1 and the new ITV set? TIA


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Hi pmk, 
I will update the ITV ones soon, if you could point me to an image of the More 4+1 I would be grateful.

Simon


----------



## pmk (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry I have had a quick look for a More4+1 and not found one. If I do I will post here.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Call me Mr Thicky (again), buuuuuuuuuut...

- I FTP these logos file to say /var/hack/logos
- Run Sandertons loadlogos.tcl
- Reboot TiVo

and this will provide logos both on the TiVo TV display and logos on TiVoWeb ?


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thats is about the long and the sort of it


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

pmk said:


> Sorry I have had a quick look for a More4+1 and not found one. If I do I will post here.


I'm about to draw one for my set - it's simply the More4 logo with a +1 after it. At the moment I'm just using the More4 logo as a place holder.


----------



## Paul555 (Mar 20, 2004)

Is there any way to get these logos onto a "standard" TiVo with no Tivoweb etc. If so, is there a step by step guide? Thanks


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

My guide (see sig file) is probably worth looking at.

The answer is yes and no, but mostly no.

It is possible to install these logos on a TiVo using purely a serial cable if you enable the bash prompt to appear on the serial port on the back. You could then load up the scripts and the logos and install them that way.

It's fiddly but it can be done. I say "no" though as to get the bash prompt, you still need to modify the TiVo slightly to get the prompt to appear through the serial port on a modern 2.5.5 version TiVo. This either means removing the hard drive and adding a line to a boot script or, if you haven't had any software upgrades apart from the one taking you from a virgin TiVo to 2.5.5, I believe there's a trick to get back to an older version of the software.

There's the third option of getting PPP networking working over the serial cable. Despite there being a couple of guides telling you how to do this, I found this process imensely tedious to get working and it failed for no reason a couple of weeks later and would definitely recommend the extra expense of a card over the many hours I spent getting i working.

In short, I'd recommend getting a network card.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Hmmmm Linux help please..

I created a logos directory (with files) in the wrong place so typed

mv logos ../

hoping to move logos up a directory.

But its renamed the logos directory to .. ie


```
bash-2.02# ls -l
total 210
drwxr-sr-x   2 0        1000         8192 Jan 10 13:23 ,,
-rw-rw-r--   1 1000     1000         1621 Sep 27 18:58 Changelog
-rw-rw-r--   1 1000     1000        15127 Sep 27 18:58 GPL
-rw-rw-r--   1 1000     1000          464 Sep 27 18:58 Makefile
```
Any idea how to rename/delete this directory ?


----------



## pmk (Jan 1, 2002)

It looks like it been renamed to ,, (i.e. two commas) from the text you copy and pasted. 

Use cd to change to the correct directory and then issue following command changing whatever to the name of the folder. 

mv ,, whatever

I do not know if there is a specific rename command in Linux I have always used to mv (move) command for this purpose.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

pmk said:


> It looks like it been renamed to ,, (i.e. two commas) from the text you copy and pasted.


Well spotted. When the mv'ed directory wasn't there, late last night, assumed it was "..". Obviously trying to re'mv it produces errors ie

mv .. logos

Where as

mv ,, logos

worked fine. Ta.


----------



## Paul555 (Mar 20, 2004)

aerialplug said:


> My guide (see sig file) is probably worth looking at.
> 
> The answer is yes and no, but mostly no.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Probably not worth the effort then. What's the chance of TiVO doing this themselves on a software download as some channels have logos (out of date)

I'm guessing probably zero but if enough people ask for it maybe?


----------



## pmk (Jan 1, 2002)

Simon, are you planning an update that includes CITV? TIA.


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Hi pmk,
You can try the attached logos, but I haven't tested them on a real TiVo yet.


----------



## pmk (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks these look good but for whatever reason TiVoWeb is refusing to let me associate logos for three channels CITV being one of them. I have tried rebooting but it makes no difference.


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

I think they should be renamed to: CHITV-s1-p1.png and CHITV-s2-p2.png, I had the same trouble too!!


----------



## pmk (Jan 1, 2002)

Simon, any chance of a Film4 logo? TIA.


----------

